# Doomsday Preppers Episode last night????



## MikeyPrepper

Hey everyone, 
I watched it thought it was pretty good esp the guy with the half castle. wow 10 kids lol.
Tell your reactions,raves what you learned and what you liked..??



-Mike


----------



## AquaHull

I saw a repeat episode, the guy with 30 guns, all 22lr or .410 shotties.


----------



## Old Man

First of all I would never let the popuiation know what I have. Just fame I wonder. I am getting a bad feeling about the show. To me the show is start to show more guns and kids with guns playing into the part of making us look crazy, which gives the look we are all gun crazy out there. I am not sure about the show anymore. I think we are doing ourselves more harm than good.


----------



## jandor123

I have to agree. When i first started watching, it was fun to see new ideas and the way others prepped. But now, the people features are kinda getting wierder. The show seems to highlight their quirkiness and tries to make them seem outside the norm of society.
Not sure i like the way it frames prepping anymore. We are not all obsessed crazies, waving around guns and building $100,000 underground bunkers and compounds.


----------



## MikeyPrepper

Yea def getting weird. One guy is building a castle??? Really...ughh


----------



## insatiable ONE

Old Man said:


> First of all I would never let the popuiation know what I have. Just fame I wonder. I am getting a bad feeling about the show. To me the show is start to show more guns and kids with guns playing into the part of making us look crazy, which gives the look we are all gun crazy out there. I am not sure about the show anymore. I think we are doing ourselves more harm than good.


I'm with this.

After a couple minuets it gets too dumb to watch.
99% of it is not the least entertaining
I would not like to be portrayed as one of that crowd. It just doesn't give justice, only ratings.


----------



## Watercanlady

As stated in other threads they pick the "weirdo's" to make a show for ratings. Where in the world to these people come up with this kind of money say to build a castle? Or bury $100,000.00 bunker and still live everyday. We must be doing something wrong for sure.


----------



## MikeyPrepper

Hahaha yea really . They make it look so bad. I mean you can learn some skills but mostly for watch


----------



## yzingerr

im going to say it, the daughters were cute.
The deadwood thing was odd but interesting.
The castle thing was just some eccentric nuts fantasy.
It really started gettig dumb with all 10 kids (with no firearms training) running around and shooting everything.
Id be scared to be a natgeo camera operator.


----------



## MikeyPrepper

Yea the girls were cute. lol.. Yea i saw one trying to load a gun while pointing it in the direction of her sister... REALLY!!!!!


----------



## HuntingHawk

Both pretty eccentric as one building a castle & the other a fort. The castle guy, his oldest son is 41 but the father never took the time to teach him to shoot. So much for security.

The first rerun, the family in Va seemed to have no practical application of anything. Lady was opening cans of FD food & mixing into masion jars but not even vacsealing them. They had a big cargo trailer trailer for bug out so why not just leave it packed? Would save them an hour. And the inflatable rafts were a really, really bad choice. 1-1.5 hour to inflate them. Give me a break. If they were going to do such why not atleast run an air pump off their vehicle? But canoes ontop of the vehicle & cargo trailer would have been a better choice or sea-going kayaks. Due to construction, kayaks would be time consuming to load.


----------



## MikeyPrepper

Yea def not the way to do it


----------



## trainershawn

It's all about who has the most money and the wackiest ideas now. Not worth watching anymore.


----------



## MikeyPrepper

Yea it is. Its all about prepper


----------



## HuntingHawk

If nothing else, can learn what not to spend your money on.


----------



## kevincali

I look at it like this.

If they are portraying preppers a certain way, then the normal(?) preppers can go unnoticed. I can be among my fellow neighbors, and they are none the wiser. If I don't act like a "wacko prepper", I must NOT be one. Right? lol


----------



## MikeyPrepper

kevincali said:


> I look at it like this.
> 
> If they are portraying preppers a certain way, then the normal(?) preppers can go unnoticed. I can be among my fellow neighbors, and they are none the wiser. If I don't act like a "wacko prepper", I must NOT be one. Right? lol


Thats true, good point


----------



## neo4516

I just watched the latest episode and saw the preppers that get the word from a ghost omg this program makes us look like nutters


----------



## inceptor

neo4516 said:


> I just watched the latest episode and saw the preppers that get the word from a ghost omg this program makes us look like nutters


Moron TV at its finest.


----------



## Irish

I sure got a kick out of the man and woman that built there house out of the containers . . . What made me laugh and yell at the tv all in one motion, Was their test against arms to see if the steel would hold up to an attack. . . Lets the very corner of the container ( The strongest part of the container??) With a .22? At 100 yards?? Well of course its going to stop it dummy!! The funniest part is they were all excited a reinforced steel corner sopped their 100 yard .22 shot but the sides are MUCH thinner AND they had a MASSIVE window right next to that point?? COME ON!! 

I like a lot of the info that can be received from the show but dam near ALL of them are idiots, Like the Apache (Who was also on spikes the deadliest warrior for the apaches?? SO is he just an actor?) Anyways he said something really funny at the end. . . And I quote " Well I will survive as long as I need to!. . . I will survive until I die!!" LMFAO uhmm DUH?\

Those girls in the castle were cute but the blonde was smokin and I mainly feel that way because her total attitude towards all of it.


----------



## Mule13

I've said this before over in the thread where you take the prepper test, and the last shpw with the apache guy proved my ppoint exactly! They do not take into account many things when giving a score. for instance the Apache that went out and ate everything in sight, bugs cactus larvas even killed a rabbit with a bow . they gave him a 6 out of 20 for food resource. my opinion is they are sponsored by that dry food company always showing commercials so anyone who doesnt ruck 250 pounds of food out with them will starve to death in 3 days.just doesnt make sense. if you carry all the food you can carry but dont have the sense to know what to eat out in the wild eventually you will run out of freeze dried food and starve while the Apache guy will still be eating his ants and cactus. in my opinion the apache would last way longer. and as someone stated it did start out really cool showing people canning food and growing gardens,now with the lady that a ghost told her to prep? yea they all about getting some ratings i fear we've learned all we can from this show rest of it can be counted about the same as wrestling. but the scoring system really ticks me off


----------



## bennettvm

The first season was much better. Most of the people on there now have unlimited funds. 'I just spent $1 mil on my personal airstrip on my property.' I honestly don't want to watch people with millions of dollars spend it. Id rather see regular people and how they use their skills to prepare. I want to see new ideas and tricks. Not what it is like to spend $40,000 on MRE's.


----------



## AsteroidX

I dont watch it anymore. Im a budget prepper and homesteader so most of it doesnt apply anymore.


----------



## Meangreen

I can't even sit thru an episode anymore because the people make me sick. It's as bad as any reality show on TV.


----------



## cecollie

It seems now they are just going for the strange and extreme....eating bugs, drinking your own urine, super expensive preps.


----------



## AsteroidX

HAHAHA..another good prepper to subscribe too on UTube:


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder

I thought most of them were stupid. I've watched some of them.

The man with the castle? Really..a castle? No kids trained, sprung the idea on half of them, and if he has so much money, why isn't it finished?

The one I loved the most I saw recently was the idiot on Hawaii that was going to flea from a Tidal Wave via a 15 miles canoe trip...taking nothing with him. He drank his own urine, barefooted and the first thing he did was stab himself in the foot after he exited the canoe on the beach. :shock: No first aid, not nothing. Then had a 4,000 foot climb to "safety"..eating berries on his way that he had no idea of whether they were safe or not? But he asked someone outloud if they were safe and the reply was supposedly "yes". Seriously? I wouldn't be surprised if the buzzards find his rotting body after he dies of dehydration from $hi**ng himself to death...cause he bugged out. Least we forget that once they arrived, the girlfriend had to strip down to her bikini so they could take a swim together in their garden of eden.

GET REAL!


----------



## IngaLisa

I don't know where they come up with these people. Shame on Nat Geo.


----------



## IngaLisa

Why would a guy build a castle, when he should be thinking 1000 sq. foot shelter? Then he doesn't GROUND it with all that rebar in it?? Duh. What a dope. His kids would not survive a day out there. The woman who wants all her animals underground all living in harmony, and she can't get along with hubs and ends up in a bitter divorce? The dope who is paddling his kayak out into an ocean expecting a tsunami at any moment, not to mention he is climbing a mountain of volcanic rock without shoes? OK, I admit, he hears voices. 

I have frozen my ass off on an unfortuate camping trip in June in the Black Hills, when it freaking snowed 6 inches, and our space blankets saved out butts..... and then when we had a tornado the next week. OK, I admit, I hit a hotel at that point, (no pets allowed) with my slew of soaking wet kids some terrified, and one cocker spaniel packed into a duffel bag. 

I just wonder if any of these people ever went camping for a week in the northern tier states. Walk up Bear Butte in SD some day in July, and think about drinking your own pee. I encountered a man who didn't bring water, and I gave him some of mine, he was staggering and almost out of it. Totally unaware he was dehydrated. Then there was field trip, the school age kids who got stranded up there by a sudden and severe lightning storm, unprepared with not enough adults. My teens ended up going back up to help rescue them and I was mortified some one would get killed. We had the sense to come down, when it got cloudy....duh. People don't think about what will happen if the rescue doesn't come.


The nurse who has her family getting in infection control garb and timing them.....hello, time doesn't really matter, and how does she plan on getting all that HOT water she plans on washing everything in? Pandemics will take out infrastructure. You won't have electricity and you won't be wasting precious water doing laundry to kill germs. When your family comes in from the outside world, they go into quarantine, and their clothes go in the garbage. Sorry if they were brand name. You will not be doing laundry hospital style.

This program is like Breaking Amish, it is meant to make fun of people who haven't really thought things thru very well. It is like they picked Honey Boo Boo's family and made them preppers They forget too, that several major religions are Preppers, 7th day Adventists and Mormons both believe in setting aside for 'famine'. It seems to me, saving for a rainy day should be a good trait. I don't understand the motivation of Nat Geo. I expect better from National Geographic.

I agree they may be editing the program to make people look dumber than they are, and maybe we should not do Prep Evangelism. I seldom speak of it, unless I have really felt some one out about this subject.

People who prepare, come from every income level, every race, every political realm. I know of some very unlikely people who have invested a lot of money into this. I don't have a lot of money, so, I have to make due with what I already have, or the little I can afford to buy these days, but, we can self perpetuate our chickens and garden food. To me, that is important. I hope we can defend what we have here, and I hope it rains regularly.


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder

Well said IngaLisa...


----------

